# My turn ;-)



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok, so I wanna show my soap creations I've made so far aswell!  :wink: 
I didn't take pics of _all _of them and I haven't taken pics of  the latest ones yet, but here are a few nevertheless   

My very first batch (you can tell, I played around with colors a lot *g*)




























The 2 orange ones on the bottom are cold cream soaps

And my latest batch with herbs and such
 [ame="http://www.rockyou.com/show_my_gallery.php?instanceid=77216946"]http://www.rockyou.com/show_my_gallery. ... d=77216946[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Im in love with the dolphin! So cute!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks! My MIL is a huge dolphin fan and loves purple, so I've made her  a few dolphins in different shades of purple. Unfortunately I didn't think of taking a pic of all of them together b4 I wrapped them up as a gift.. *doh* lol


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 19, 2007)

WOW those are great!!!  What are you using for color?  I use candy gel color.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks!   
I use food coloring (had no probs with it, even though some sites say it's better not to use them as they'd stain..), mica and soap coloring [that's all 'Michael's' has here lol].

Where do you get candy gel color?


----------



## Karina (Jul 19, 2007)

Those look great! I love the colors and all the beachy and ocean shapes like the dolphins and seashells.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 19, 2007)

I love your soaps!! You should think about joining our swap!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I love your soaps!! You should think about joining our swap!


Aww thank you!  I'd love to join your swap!!!

Thank you, Karina, for your comment aswell!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

The summer months Outdoor camping is a superb destination to realize how to remain competitive hysterical basketball. Anyone wears S.O Neal #32 orange Jersey off their daily health.


----------

